# Why dose my baby bunny pee when I pick her up?



## woodleighcreek (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a 5 day old kit and every time I pick her up she pees. She has been doing this since she was born. Why is that? I don't want her to associate being picked up with peeing.


----------



## Tracey (Jun 14, 2011)

I recall reading something about them needing to be stimulated to pee in the first week or so. Mother rabbit would normally clean that area and this makes them pass their urine. I've been peed on by a few newborn rabbits - but they stop doing it after a while. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## hoodat (Jun 15, 2011)

Peeing is often a sign of nervousness. That particluar bun is probably more timid than the others.


----------



## AnnaLease (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep, every time I picked up one of my babies I would point them away from myself and sometimes stroked their belly so they could empty themselves, then I would cuddle with them.  They eventually stopped.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 27, 2011)

Now you know why I call 'em "squirts" at that age! 

They usually get over it by the time their eyes open.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 27, 2011)

She got over it a few weeks ago, luckily!


----------

